# Help Needed in Identifying built kits, please



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have been given a box of built kits and I am trying to find out what make and model they are. If anyone could help, it would be gratefully appreciated. I suspect that they may be Tamiya, as all of the other kits that he gave me were, but could be wrong.

Simon


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The First 2 Kits are by Tamiya and the Panther is by Italeri. Tamiya Kits do not come with a basic Engine Block. The First 1 is Tamiya's initial Production of the Bradley AFV and the 2Nd one I think is the Krupp Proetze....Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Thank you very much for your help. My knowledge of Military Vehicles is NIL, so it is great to have people, like yourself, on this site who know their stuff.

Thank you once again
Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The top kit is NOT Tamiiya...

From top to bottom...

Academy's British Warrior MICV. Its sort of a UK Version of the M2 Bradley. 

The truck is Tamiya's older Trupp Boxer light truck. The kit was recently reissued with a new rear body, but this is the old 70s kit. The figures are from assorted Tamiya sets.

The Panther is Italeri's Panther A wtih crudely molded zimmerit.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi djnick66,

Thank you for your info on the kits. :thumbsup: I will do some research on them as, like I was saying to Mark, I know nothing about Tanks and Military vehicles. 

Simon


----------

